# need help



## cade (Aug 26, 2007)

hi all im new i need help b4 i go mad, all my life ive had problems making friends cos i have a mild learning difficulty and lazy eye,im a female of 27 i dont know how to make friends at all and need help in ways to know how to make friends i need the help cos i dont know what im gonna do otherwise proberly something stupid, i cant go through life being lonely.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi cade,Firstly ((((HUGS))) to you - I am sorry to learn of your situation - the internet can be a place of solice and friendship, but unfortunately, it is cyber space and can't do what you need it to do - this is a self-help bulletin board for sufferers of IBS - Irritable bowel syndrome, and similar disorders.Try looking into your community center in your town, perhaps church groups, they may have social activities, and also do consult your doctor about your physical and mental conditions, because only through personal consultation can you get a resolution to your situation - you can look up stuff on the internet, but be wary of friendships online - they can be made of course, but always be safe. There are help lines also if you are in immediate need - many health programs in hospitals offered to the community for free...It is hard to make friends sometimes, but the best way is to engage in things you enjoy - take courses at the community college or through the park district in areas that interest you - art - history - perhaps crafts or an excercise class, or through community involvement - Habitat for Humanity - even just doing simple tasks - by getting involved in things you enjoy doing, you most likely will meet people that have similar interests, and hopefully strike up a friendship that way - There is a forum for young adults in this website, perhaps post over there or in "the lounge" for more social responses - this forum is pretty specific for treatment methods for IBS...Take care and all the best to you, hon... be well..


----------

